# Giant poops?



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

My leucs are doing nicely, all of them are around 3/4" - 1", and all eating just fin. But they have these huge poops. I'm talking poops as big as my 1.5" - 2" azureus's. They're like 1/3rd the length of the frogs. Is this normal?


----------

